# Wtd: Gravel type commuter road bike, with hydraulics - upto £800 for 5'11" bloke.



## da_murphster (17 Apr 2019)

As title, I was going for a Boardman 8.9 ADV on the c2w scheme but my company will not let me use Halfords and I'm struggling to find anything to match the bike spec.

Must have room for wider tyres and muguards and decent brakes.

In Bristol.


----------



## Sharky (17 Apr 2019)

Are you sure that you can't get a Boardman via the nominated c2w company? A while ago that I used the c2w scheme, but I'm sure you could then and I ended up with a Giant, bought via Halfords.


----------



## da_murphster (17 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> Are you sure that you can't get a Boardman via the nominated c2w company? A while ago that I used the c2w scheme, but I'm sure you could then and I ended up with a Giant, bought via Halfords.



My scheme doesnt use them. No Halfords, no decathlon etc. I have double checked!


----------



## Nibor (17 Apr 2019)

you will struggle to get on hydraulic equipped for £800


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2019)

You've got an Evans in Bristol and their own brand Pinnacle Arkose models are good value 
https://www.evanscycles.com/pinnacle-arkose-d1-2019-adventure-road-bike-EV339946
No hydro brakes but the TRP Spryres are excellent and without the complication of hydraulics.


----------



## da_murphster (17 Apr 2019)

Nibor said:


> you will struggle to get on hydraulic equipped for £800



Even second hand?


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2019)

Far as I know you can't get used on C2W


----------



## tom73 (17 Apr 2019)

Planet x London Rd may fit the bill brakes maybe a bit of let down though can always get updated later. Flat bar comes with hydro brakes 
Love my flat bar one plenty of room tyre wise and fits muds.


----------



## da_murphster (17 Apr 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Far as I know you can't get used on C2W



To clarify I was thinking second hand instead of using the c2w.

I'm struggling to find something under £1k I can get on the c2w scheme that ticks all the boxes


----------



## Nibor (17 Apr 2019)

da_murphster said:


> Even second hand?


I thoiught you meant new sorry i.e. cycle to work sorry


----------



## stalagmike (17 Apr 2019)

Can you get Merlin on C2W? 

https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-roc-disc-105-road-bike-114799.html


----------



## da_murphster (17 Apr 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Can you get Merlin on C2W?
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-roc-disc-105-road-bike-114799.html



That bike looks like just the thing I'm after.......but Merlin are not on the list


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2019)

You'd better tell us who is on the list to save us all wasting our time.


----------



## da_murphster (17 Apr 2019)

Cycleops said:


> You'd better tell us who is on the list to save us all wasting our time.



I would if I could! there is no 'list'

You can search by geographic or by name.

If I put in my postcode:

Shop Radius:*2.0* 
*Name: *Really Useful Bikes 
*Address: *The Dairy, Rodford Elm Cottage , Westerleigh Road , Rodford, Bristol, Avon, BS37 8QF 
*Post Code: *BS37 8QF 
*01454 319960*
www.reallyusefulbikes.co.uk

Shop Radius:*3.9* 
*Name: *Giant Bristol 
*Address: *Willow Brook Centre, Bradley Stoke, Bristol. BS32 8EF 
*Post Code: *BS32 8EF 
*01454620771*
www.giant-bristol.co.uk

Shop Radius:*7.0* 
*Name: *Certini Bristol 
*Address: *Eastgate Road Bristol Please Select... (US Users Only) 
*Post Code: *BS56XX 
*0117-9514942*
No website!

Shop Radius:*8.4* 
*Name: *Jake\'s Bikes Ltd 
*Address: *6A Haymarket Walk Bristol 
*Post Code: *BS13LN 
*0117-3297363*
www.jakesbikes.co.uk

Shop Radius:*8.6* 
*Name: *Psyclewerx 
*Address: *4/6 Abottsford Road, Redland, Bristol BS6 6HB 
*Post Code: *BS6 6HB 
www.psyclewerx.co.uk

Shop Radius:*8.7* 
*Name: *Bike Workshop 
*Address: *88 Colston Street, Bristol, BS1 5BB 
*Post Code: *BS1 5BB 
*0117 9268961*
www.bikeworkshop.co.uk

Shop Radius:*9.0* 
*Name: *Bike Bristol (Bike UK) 
*Address: *Embassy House, Clifton, Bristol, BS8 1SB 
*Post Code: *BS8 1SB 
*01179 293500*
www.bikebristol.co.uk

Shop Radius:*9.1* 
*Name: *Mud Dock Cycleworks 
*Address: *40 The Grove, Bristol, BS1 4RB 
*Post Code: *BS1 4RB 
*011792 92151*
www.mud-dock.co.uk

Shop Radius:*9.2* 
*Name: *Triathlon Shop 
*Address: *Unit 1, Building 11, Millenium Promenade, Harbourside, Bristol BS15SZ 
*Post Code: *BS15SZ 
www.thetriathlonshop.co.uk

Shop Radius:*9.2* 
*Name: *Triathlon Shop 
*Address: *Unit 1, Building 11 Explore Lane, Harbourside Bristol Avon 
*Post Code: *bs15sz 
*01179-292711*
www.thetriathlonshop.co.uk


----------



## da_murphster (17 Apr 2019)

And some random searches shows:

Wiggle
Evans

and dozens of independent places.


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2019)

da_murphster said:


> And some random searches shows:
> 
> Wiggle
> Evans
> ...


Hop on your current bike and do a tour of the local places to see what they have...
If you're buying with cash and ok to buy online, the Planet X London Road represents very good vfm

E.g. https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/EBPXLONRDR11/planet-x-london-road-rival-22

@Grievesy just got one, has a thread in what bike


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2019)

Nibor said:


> you will struggle to get on hydraulic equipped for £800


https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/EBPXLONRDR11/planet-x-london-road-rival-22


----------



## da_murphster (18 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/EBPXLONRDR11/planet-x-london-road-rival-22



That looks decent. Am I right thinking the 'SRAM Rival 22 HRD groupset' is on par with the 105 groupset? 

That makes it a well specced bike, yes?

Any comments compared the to the boardman that I might be able to get for around £700:

https://www.boardmanbikes.com/gb_en/products/2138-adv-8.9.html

Both are cool colours!


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2019)

I’d choose sram over Shimano every time (personal preference). But I’d have TRP Spyres as hydraulic hoods are a fugly abomination on a good looking bike


----------



## Kernow_T (18 Apr 2019)

da_murphster said:


> That looks decent. Am I right thinking the 'SRAM Rival 22 HRD groupset' is on par with the 105 groupset?
> 
> That makes it a well specced bike, yes?
> 
> ...



Certainly on a par (in the most basic laymans terms) - I'd guess of those that had ridden both extensively, SRAM would perhaps come out on top. Don't discount Apex either - pure simple, reliable functionality and great valie


----------



## 8mph (18 Apr 2019)

The Dawes Galaxy Cro-mo costs around the £800 mark. Sora groupset, rack, internal cable routing, Schwalbe Marathon tyres, plenty of tyre clearance.

Again, no hydraulics

If you are buying second hand you will have to weigh up each

Edit: oops, just saw that you were after a second hand bike.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Apr 2019)

Cycleops said:


> You've got an Evans in Bristol and their own brand Pinnacle Arkose models are good value
> https://www.evanscycles.com/pinnacle-arkose-d1-2019-adventure-road-bike-EV339946
> No hydro brakes but the TRP Spryres are excellent and without the complication of hydraulics.


All except the lowest spec Arkose come with Hydros, the X1 variant used to come with tpr hyrd. Excellent bike and.good value if you can find a second hand one.

You might even get a new one on your scheme with a bit of wrangling. The D2 is £1025 retail


----------



## tom73 (18 Apr 2019)

I looked at that boardman when I was looking round it's a good bike for sure. Then a very local bargain of a london Rd came up. 
They are great fun to ride and a lot of bike for the money. Out the two the london rd look's even better close up.


----------



## rivers (20 Apr 2019)

Can't help with used, but might be worth having a chat with Jim over at 73 degrees in Keynsham. They deal with most cycle to work providers, and is a cracking shop


----------



## da_murphster (24 Apr 2019)

So there is a "2015 Specialized Diverge Comp Smartweld" local to me for £750

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?id=3055905&make=741&model=80247

Any views on this compared to the boardman 8.9 adv?


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2019)

Seems a lot for a 4 year old Alu bike that will have no warranty cover for you as a second hand buyer

You could go check it over for signs of wear (i.e. New parts needed)


----------



## da_murphster (24 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Seems a lot for a 4 year old Alu bike that will have no warranty cover for you as a second hand buyer
> 
> You could go check it over for signs of wear (i.e. New parts needed)



So it was bought in 2017, he reckons he paid £2.5k for it!

It 105 over the Tiagra and internal line routing etc.

So its not a billy bargain!?

I keep going back to the boardman - will see if they will still honour the deal for me.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2019)

da_murphster said:


> So it was bought in 2017, he reckons he paid £2.5k for it!
> 
> It 105 over the Tiagra and internal line routing etc.
> 
> ...


2.5k for an alu bike? I know Specialized are overpriced but that's ridiculous. Ask him for the receipt. He bought a 2015 bike in 2017, it should have been reduced from list not doubled 

I wouldn't buy it (nor any Spesh) and it's an ugly shape to my eyes but it's not my cash


----------



## bikingdad90 (24 Apr 2019)

You can use Tredz or Cycle Republic on Cycle 2 work, both owned by Halfords and should be able to source you a Boardman. 

If you using one of the other schemes called cyclescheme, bike2work, workriders or green commute initiative ask in your local Halfords if they will take the voucher? Failing that independent shops are usually prepared to take other scheme providers providing you cover the commission cost for them?


----------



## adyc (29 Apr 2019)

Got a disc frameset for sale, listed on here.


----------

